# Well the new hunting shack is well on the way.



## Craig Knight (Feb 13, 2011)

Started about 3-4 weeks ago, tore down the old building that was left by the previous people that leased this tract 3-4 years ago. Going up with a new 20'x20' metal building on a pressure treated frame and staying well above 2' off the ground. . Now we  got to get the insulation, and the ends put in place and finish drying her all in. Looking good so far.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good. You may be spending more time in that "shack" then in your own home, during the season! I know I probably would.


----------



## jkoch (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 13, 2011)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Looking good. You may be spending more time in that "shack" then in your own home, during the season! I know I probably would.



Oh i'm sure there'll be lots of days during the season that I just dont feel like driving that 15-17 miles to get back home. Heck by then gas is going to top $4-4.50 a gallon. By the way they're talking. Heard last night by late spring the expected price for 87 octane was going to be upwards of $3.70 gallon.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Hoss (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like a fine spot to get some sleep on those hunting expeditions.

Hiss


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 13, 2011)

jkoch said:


> Looking good!





doublelungdriller said:


> very nice



Thanks guys


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 13, 2011)

Hoss said:


> Looks like a fine spot to get some sleep on those hunting expeditions.
> 
> Hiss



You know Hugh don't you? 
Hugh dern right it'll be some good sleep


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow - big old camp shack!  Real nice!


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, now to get it finished and add a porch, then a fire pit, and add 6 fold up style bunk beds.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks good Craig don't be a stranger to your ol neighboor I'd only shoot a doe!


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

Well a little closer after today


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good ,that'll be nice!


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

Dried in and now time to finish the insides.


----------



## siberian1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Job!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

Luke0927 said:


> Looks good Craig don't be a stranger to your ol neighboor I'd only shoot a doe!





Hut2 said:


> Looks good ,that'll be nice!





siberian1 said:


> Nice Job!!



Thanks guys. Luke send me a text msg one weekend,  we'll get together and you can come up and ride 4 wheelers and shoot the bull.


----------



## specialk (Feb 21, 2011)

hey, show some pics of the inside when you get around to it.....interested in how you are going to  insulate it.....thanks!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah i'd like to see what the inside looks like also. nice job with it on the outside


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 21, 2011)

We're goin to put 1/4"osb board on the walls with roll insulation in the walls,  self tapping screws will hold the osb to the steel studs. I'll get pics as we go, of the walls, ceiling, & insulation .


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 22, 2011)

nice I like that


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 23, 2011)

Will do Craig, looks like it turned out well.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome , I like the location of the mineral blocks! LOL


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 23, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Awesome , I like the location of the mineral blocks! LOL



one of the most used trails is about 45-50 feet behind the shack


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice!!!! Where is this new lease?


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 23, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> We're goin to put 1/4"osb board on the walls with roll insulation in the walls,  self tapping screws will hold the osb to the steel studs. I'll get pics as we go, of the walls, ceiling, & insulation .



When I rebuilt my camper I used OSB for the inside paneling and it worked great. Great job on your part.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like y'all will have a nice upgrade this year.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 23, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Nice!!!! Where is this new lease?



Its not a new lease,  its in Dawsonville over where we been for the last few yrs . Up off 183


----------



## mountain cat (Feb 23, 2011)

Good Job on the shack craig!
dont yall forget about your dville neighbor.
be glad to come help drink beer shoot deer or a rabbit in the ear!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job!! Fun isn't it?


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 23, 2011)

mountain cat said:


> Good Job on the shack craig!
> dont yall forget about your dville neighbor.
> be glad to come help drink beer shoot deer or a rabbit in the ear!!!!!



Beer and food will be fine, maybe even a rabbit or 2 

Thanks for all the comments guys. I appreciate them.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 26, 2011)

looks great!  good job!


----------

